# It's still good!



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I can't recall but this might be almost thirty years old and I can still paint stuff like prop tips with it! Anybody got similar stories?


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Cool! Unfortunately, when we moved about 10 years ago I tossed all my old paints - I was too lazy to go through and see if any were still good


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I have a 23 year old bottle of Future floor wax. It's still good.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I have some Design Art Markers from the early eighties... still usable.

The new ones dry out in two weeks after first use.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^I bought the full set of Pantone markers around 1979 ($300 for the set then). Most of them still work fine.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I have a set of charcoals and pastels from high school 1983 that I still use. I also have paints and Verlinden putty from the late 80s.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gotta check the few bottles of Polly-S acrylics I got 20 years ago. I think they're still okay.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I have a bottle of testors copper that I still use that's marked at 19 cents.


----------



## mbell1 (Jan 16, 2010)

*It's still good 2*

I purchased lots of them from a shop going out of business
years ago (1975). The paint had seperated long ago, however, a touch of thinner and a fine Popsicle stick bought it back. Don't try that with today's stuff.

MB


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I've got three tins of Humbrol Authentic Colour paint from 1977/8 which still work fine, but they're in colours that I never really need, so I just shake them every now and again to keep them from setting.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Just Plain Al said:


> I have a bottle of testors copper that I still use that's marked at 19 cents.


I too have several 19 cent bottles that I still use for detail color. I also have a bottle of Pactra leather that is probably as old and still is viable.

Max Bryant


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Just Plain Al said:


> I have a bottle of testors copper that I still use that's marked at 19 cents.


awesome!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I have some old opened bottles of Aeromaster enamel paints that are still good and they were purchased in 1998, I still use them to this day and will be sad when they are all gone...Model Master enamels seem to go bad very quickly even when the bottles are still nearly full.

Agentsmith


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

whats the big deal??? I got underware older than that


----------



## 164hack (Apr 2, 2007)

jbgroby said:


> whats the big deal??? I got underware older than that


 Same here but I think the point was the paint still looks good.


----------

